# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Any good ideas for good eats in South Beach?  Nothing over the top, just casual good food. And NO Nikki Beach!!I know there are a ton of places along Lincoln Rd but was hoping to learn of some new spo

## bto

Any good ideas for good eats in South Beach?  

Nothing over the top, just casual good food. And NO Nikki Beach!!

I know there are a ton of places along Lincoln Rd but was hoping to learn of some new spots.

thanks,
bev

----------


## Seles

Bev, there are so many great restaurants there...here is a short list.

Joe's Stone Crab on Washington-fairly casual

Blue Cafe on Collins-anything from the sea

News Cafe on Ocean Drive-the place to be for breakfast

Talula on 23rd Street is very nice

Balans on Lincoln

For over the top great The Blue Door at The Delano on Collins

I did not include any of the 'high energy' restos with music and attitude, ie:  Pearl, Nikki.

I also didn't include any Latin restos as I've eaten at so many of them and have yet to find a bad one in that area.  For new openings buy an Ocean Drive Magazine, or go to:  http://www.oceandrive.com/flash/interface.html



Ric

----------


## MIke R

absolutley I second Joes Stone Crab...I had completely forgotten about that place til you mentioned it

is Wolfies Deli still around???

----------


## Seles

Wolfies Deli and Cafe Shoppe-yep.  Wolfies Rascal kinda like a Jewish deli-yep to that too.

BTW, almost forgot...if you like beef/red meat go to Porcao, an authentic Brazilian resto on the water.  Excellent, started in Rio originally.

Ric -18

----------


## MIke R

God I just loved Wolfies Rascal....bev if you want a taste of a *real*  Jewish Deli.....go there for lunch

----------


## bto

Thanks, MikeR and Ric.

News Cafe and Joe's Stone Crab I've done but not the others in our group...I'm going on a family "girl's trip" and I think Joe's would be great but isn't this the time of year you stand in line for like 3 hours for a table?  I'll check out the others you mentioned.

The Ocean Drive site is what I needed so I'll do that for sure...Not sure about the deli, Mike but if it's close we may get there.

Thanks, guys.
bev

----------


## Seles

Bev, try Monty Trainers Stone Crabs as I sometimes like it better than Joe's...it is indoors/outdoors and has live music on the deck overlooking the boats on the water, in Coconut Grove looking out to Key Biscayne.  Great alternative to Joe's. 

Also, Lu reminded me as this is a 'girls time' to look at these very carefully:

1~China Grill, I think on Washington, for fusion induced chinese/french, etc

2~Tantra on Pennsylvania, her favorite, look up the word Tantra-fabulous food, a little scene, not over the top but interesting-living grass floor throughout and you never know who you'll see!

3~Nemos on Collins, very, very good at convenient/fun/not loud

Ric

----------


## MIke R

love Monty Trainers..that is an excellent suggestion...and they usually have good music playing at night too..they have the best selection of oysters as well

----------


## Seles

Mike, now I have to go...MT's outside is a trip in itself.  Stayed on the SeaDancer, a friends Yacht right outside MT's for 3 days/2 nights and never ate dinner anywhere else.  PERFECT in every respect.  And the view isn't bad either!  Ordering some stone crab from South Beach Stone Crabs as I type this!

Ric  -17 SBH and now, -35 Monty Trainers!

----------


## rob

I think MT is a buck or two cheaper than JSC as well. The Rusty Pelican on Key Biscayne is laid back fun also.

----------


## bto

Big help..thank you everyone!

----------

